# Google Maps Acting Up



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

All of a sudden google maps doesn't load fast in the app. A lot of times it stays on "finding best route" for a long time. Then when it does load, my phone will then say "google maps has stopped working".


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

My app stops randomly. I had 1 time i knew where to go but maps wanted me to go the opposite way.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

columbuscatlady said:


> All of a sudden google maps doesn't load fast in the app. A lot of times it stays on "finding best route" for a long time. Then when it does load, my phone will then say "google maps has stopped working".


Did u restart yr phone? Mine slows down until I restart my phone. So I assume it's my phone since that's too much of a coincidence that it works fastest when I just restarted and slowest after much usage.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> Did u restart yr phone? Mine slows down until I restart my phone. So I assume it's my phone since that's too much of a coincidence that it works fastest when I just restarted and slowest after much usage.


No, this is something new Uber has done. There are other changes they have in the app now (like them telling you if the order is ready or a timer that the order is being prepared). This problem started with all their new changes.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

I've always found it best to have Google Maps loaded and running before you send a destination to it from the Uber app.
If I don't have GM running, it will sometimes freeze when my Uber app sends it a destination.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

I clear the GM app cache every time before I start out and at the very least restart the phone. That stopped all the problems I used to have with GM. Since I started doing I've never had a phone problem during a shift. Another hint update your local driving area on the offline maps. It saves data by not having to contact google for every routing destination and turn.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

How do you


Dug_M said:


> clear the GM app cache


?


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

MyRedUber said:


> How do you
> ?


go to apps - google maps - memory - clear cache. Only clear the memory cache clearing the data will remove your favorites and other map points you may have saved...


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

I stopped crashes by going into Google Maps setup and deactivating unneeded features.


----------



## columbuscatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

Hugo, why don't you mention that your quote is from Michael Brady, the first Brady Bunch movie.


----------



## Hugo (Oct 13, 2015)

columbuscatlady said:


> Hugo, why don't you mention that your quote is from Michael Brady, the first Brady Bunch movie.


I don't get it. Please explain. 

Edit: Oh, I get it now. Just a phrase that was in my head, and I thought it relevant to rideshare driving. I think I'll leave it alone for now, as a search yielded several debates as to who originated it.


----------



## Shaddy (Nov 22, 2017)

Everyone should clear cache for their maps app every now and then. That is the major cause of app freezing and it should also free up some space on your phone.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Shaddy said:


> Everyone should clear cache for their maps app every now and then. That is the major cause of app freezing and it should also free up some space on your phone.


How do we do that?


----------



## Shaddy (Nov 22, 2017)

If you have an android then go to settings then> apps then> maps (or whichever app you want to remove cache or data for) then > storage then you can choose to clear data or cache. Hope this helps.


----------

